

Starbucks: A Fresh Roasted Comeback? - bootload
http://www.parislemon.com/2008/04/starbucks-fresh-roasted-comeback.html

======
donw
I've been thinking about whether or not to buy some SBUX, and this might get
me to do so. Any company can make mistakes; but those that treat their
employees well and listens to their customers will succeed in the long run.

